# Any companies sell live kefir grains anymore?



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

Hoegger used to sell kefir grains that you could re-use but now they only sell the one time use stuff. Same with Caprine Supply. Do you know of anyone that sells them? Thanks!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

There's the kefir exchange, some people sell them, some just ask for postage.
http://www.rejoiceinlife.com/kefir/kefirlistEurope.php
They aren't a company, just individuals who love kefir(kombucha too) and want to share.
Hope this helps,
Megan


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

Marilyn sells them in OH. Her website is http://www.freewebs.com/marilynkefirlady/index.htm She will ship them of course.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

We tried the grains from Heoggers. They were a dud. I asked aout it on the Doms site and they said, yep, Hoeggers aren't the best option.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll have grains for sale mid February.

Christy


----------

